# Dirt 2 Steam Key verloren



## Andersenx (18. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag,
Ich hab mir vor ca 3 Monaten Dirt 2 bei Ebay gekauft, soweit alles ok.
Jetzt hab ich leider denn Key denn ich damals per eMail erhalten habe nicht mehr. Meine frage ist wenn ich jetzt format C mache und Steam neu Install mache kann ich das game so runterladen oder brauch ich denn key dazu.


Andersenx


----------



## Crymes (18. Dezember 2010)

Du brauchst dich in deinen Account einzulocken und das Spiel herunterzuladen, das Spiel wird nur 1-Mal mit Steam gekoppelt.


----------



## Andersenx (18. Dezember 2010)

Crymes schrieb:


> Du brauchst dich in deinen Account einzulocken und das Spiel herunterzuladen, das Spiel wird nur 1-Mal mit Steam gekoppelt.



Vielen Dank das ist gut, dann bin ich echt erleichtert.
Dachte schon das ich das game jetzt nicht mehr spielen kann.


----------



## Crymes (18. Dezember 2010)

Das ist das gute an Steam, man kann sich einfach nen Freund um seinen Account bitten und eh du dich Versiehst hast du für null Euro viele Spiele und brauchst nichtmal einen Datenträger!


----------

